# Ottavi di Finale di Champions 2016/2017. Il programma.



## mefisto94 (11 Febbraio 2017)

La prossima settimana torna la Champions League. Il programma degli ottavi di finale :

*Martedì 14*

Benfica-Dortmund

PSG-Barcellona

*Mercoledì 15*

Real-Napoli

Bayern-Arsenal

*Martedì 21*

Leverkusen-Atletico

City-Monaco

*Mercoledì 22*

Porto-Juve

Siviglia-Leicester


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La prossima settimana torna la Champions League. Il programma degli ottavi di finale :
> 
> *Martedì 14*
> 
> ...




.


----------



## juventino (14 Febbraio 2017)

Pronostici personali:
Benfica-Dortmund 0-2
PSG-Barcellona 1-3
Real-Napoli 2-0
Bayern-Arsenal 2-1
Leverkusen-Atletico 1-0
City-Monaco 2-2
Porto-Juve preferisco astenermi
Siviglia-Leicester 2-0


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Febbraio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Pronostici personali:
> Benfica-Dortmund 0-2
> PSG-Barcellona 1-3
> Real-Napoli 2-0
> ...




Benfica-Dortmund DOR
PSG-Barcellona PSG
Real-Napoli NAP
Bayern-Arsenal BAY
Leverkusen-Atletico ATL
City-Monaco MON
Porto-Juve JUV
Siviglia-Leicester LEIC


----------



## ralf (14 Febbraio 2017)

Manchester City-Monaco 55-45
Real Madrid-Napoli 70-30
Benfica-Borussia Dortmund 30-70
Bayern Monaco-Arsenal 80-20
Porto-Juventus 25-75
Leverkusen-Atletico Madrid 35-65
Psg-Barcellona 15-85
Siviglia-Leicester 80-20


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2017)

Che cesso sto Cavani e molti credono ancora in sta sola


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2017)

Gol Di Maria


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2017)

Il paris è 10 categorie sopra il Milan , una tecnica che non vediamo da anni


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2017)

Gran gol di Di Maria


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2017)

Certo che Verratti.. un mostro


----------



## Hellscream (14 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il paris è 10 categorie sopra il Milan , una tecnica che non vediamo da anni



Quoto, sembra che facciano un altro sport.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quoto, sembra che facciano un altro sport.



Sisi guarda come trattano la palla , gli inserimenti ... un altro sport


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sisi guarda come trattano la palla , gli inserimenti ... un altro sport



Si vabbe squadra costruita con i miliardi... noi con i prestiti e p0 e feticci gallianschi.

Spero vivamente che l'anno prossimo i cinesi mettono la grana, altrimenti si possono attaccare altra trump


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2017)

Ma usa la testa asino


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2017)

2-0 Draxler


----------



## Dany20 (14 Febbraio 2017)

E sono 2. Draxler!


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2017)

2-0 Psg!


----------



## malos (14 Febbraio 2017)

Che gran giocatore Verratti.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2017)

Verratti che giocatore..


----------



## Hellscream (14 Febbraio 2017)

Se il Barça non riesce a farne nemmeno uno, mi sa che stavolta lo salutiamo agli ottavi.


----------



## malos (14 Febbraio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Se il Barça non riesce a farne nemmeno uno, mi sa che stavolta lo salutiamo agli ottavi.



Magari, ste spagnole hanno rotto i maroni.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Super Psg.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Febbraio 2017)

Il PSG sta facendo un pressing pazzesco,vediamo se tengono fino alla fine.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Se esce il farsa i gobbi hanno la tavola apparecchiata


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Febbraio 2017)

Clamoroso Verratti, trova linee di passaggi surreali. Dove il 99% dei giocatori col suo ruolo farebbe retropassaggio al portiere lui imbuca il compagno


----------



## Hellscream (14 Febbraio 2017)

Differenza con una qualsiasi partita di serie a, comunque imbarazzante. Una distanza siderale.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2017)

la differenza è che il PSG si difende in 10, il Barcellona in 8. A centrocampo c'è una differenza pazzesca.


----------



## The P (14 Febbraio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quoto, sembra che facciano un altro sport.



ma infatti guardate le volte in cui la palla è uscita dal campo, i falli e le interruzioni in generale. Pochissime. E' proprio un altro sport, altre categorie. Del milan qui giocherebbe solo Donnarumma.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Credo che dopo la debacle a opera del Bayern nel 2013 sia il peggior Barcellona mai visto negli ultimi nove anni. Per rapporto qualità dei giocatori/organizzazione sicuramente il peggiore in assoluto. A parte Neymar sono tutti fermi.
Fatico a trovare tra Rabiot, Matuidi e Verratti uno che abbia giocato peggio dell'altro. Che giocatori!


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Febbraio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Se il Barça non riesce a farne nemmeno uno, mi sa che stavolta lo salutiamo agli ottavi.



Se il Barça non riesce a farne uno mi fa saltare una multipla, per una volta che ne gioco una.


----------



## koti (14 Febbraio 2017)

Scarsetto anche 'sto Draxler...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Il PSG sta dominando la partita a centrocampo dove ha tre giocatori sublimi...uno a caso Rabiot...tecnica velocità e sa sempre cosa fare....e noi andiamo in giro con Pasalic 
E poi Di Maria...giocatore che adoro 
Il Barca si deve dare una svegliata altrimenti la finale la vede in TV


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Febbraio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Differenza con una qualsiasi partita di serie a, comunque imbarazzante. Una distanza siderale.



Bè certo, due tra le migliori squadre europee si stanno giocando il passaggio di turno nella competizione più importante, normale che il livello sia alto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Ancora Angel  3 a 0


----------



## Hellscream (14 Febbraio 2017)

Barça eliminato.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2017)

Pazzesco


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2017)

Ma che giocatore è Di Maria ?


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2017)

finita...


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2017)

No ma Emery un mediocre si si


----------



## de sica (14 Febbraio 2017)

Li stanno asfaltando


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2017)

Super gol di Di Maria!

Speriamo che il Psg lasci fuori Thiago Silva e Panettone Motta anche al ritorno, se vuole passare...


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2017)

certo che se la vincesse il PSG l'anno dopo dell'addio di Ibra


----------



## Hellscream (14 Febbraio 2017)

Ne devono fare almeno uno per riaprirla al camp nou, ma mi sembra molto improbabile vedendo come stanno andando le cose.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2017)

Peggior partita del Barca che io mi ricordi, forse peggio pure di quella contro il bayern


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Aubameyang stasera disastroso...


----------



## ralf (14 Febbraio 2017)

Aubameyang intanto sbaglia un rigore, partitaccia per lui.


----------



## koti (14 Febbraio 2017)

Ma che cambio è?


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Febbraio 2017)

Messi non ha praticamente toccato palla, che lezione fino ad ora.


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Febbraio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> certo che se la vincesse il PSG l'anno dopo dell'addio di Ibra



Ho pensato la stessa cosa!


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Febbraio 2017)

Luis Enrique è tornato ad essere Luigi Enrico


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma mia sto Kimpembe (o come si scrive).


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2017)

Ma tiri ste mozzarelle


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Febbraio 2017)

Barça in bambola


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Rotto Verratti


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Il PSG sta dando una dimostrazione di cosa è il calcio (secondo me)
Cuore,grinta,intensità e tecnica...il tatticismo esasperato lasciamolo pure ai ''guardiolisti de noaltri''...noi umili osservatori godiamoci pure lo spettacolo...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Che scoppola 4 a 0


----------



## Dany20 (14 Febbraio 2017)

El Matadorrrrrrr. Che goduria.


----------



## malos (14 Febbraio 2017)

Se lo meritava Cavani si fa un mazzo tanto.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Legnata epica, ne facessero altri due a sto punto


----------



## de sica (14 Febbraio 2017)

4-0. Distrutti


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2017)

Dai Luigi Enrique ...


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Febbraio 2017)

Che gol! Meunier come corre dopo 70 minuti e che movimento di Cavani!


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Febbraio 2017)

Barcellona completamente distrutto


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Quando vedo certi terzini e penso ai nostri rischio di cadere in depressione...


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Febbraio 2017)

Certo che quando il Barcellona deve perdere in Champions lo fa in maniera spettacolare


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma mia che serata per il psg stasera.. 
e quando ci ritorniamo noi a questi livelli? Speriamo presto..


----------



## Heaven (14 Febbraio 2017)

Grande Paris. Hanno dei giocatori meravigliosi.

Kurzawa e Mounier terzini fortissimi e "fatti in casa"


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2017)

Che asino sto qua poteva fare il 5


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Febbraio 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Che gol! Meunier come corre dopo 70 minuti e che movimento di Cavani!


 Sto Meunier va come il vento

Non capisco perché in Ligue1 non stanno a +30 sulla seconda


----------



## Dany20 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Messi non pervenuto stasera.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2017)

Il miracolo è quello fatto da Emery stasera altro che il nostro miracolo


----------



## Alex (14 Febbraio 2017)

risultato incredibile


----------



## Heaven (14 Febbraio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si vabbe squadra costruita con i miliardi... noi con i prestiti e p0 e feticci gallianschi.



Ed in realta neanche completamente: Verratti, Rabiot, Kurzawa, Mounier e altri li hanno "fatti" loro. Spendono intelligentemente


----------



## chicagousait (14 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma mia che batosta per il Barcellona. E voglio anche il quinto


----------



## prebozzio (14 Febbraio 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Grande Paris. Hanno dei giocatori meravigliosi.
> 
> Kurzawa e Mounier terzini fortissimi e "fatti in casa"



Kurzawa l'hanno pagato 25 milioni dal Monaco


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Febbraio 2017)

Rabiot ha fatto una partita allucinante.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ed in realta neanche completamente: Verratti, Rabiot, Kurzawa, Mounier e altri li hanno "fatti" loro. Spendono intelligentemente



Draxler Di maria e Cavani sono 200 mln

Poi aggiungiamo Marqunos 35 e Kurazwa 25

Sono 250 mln.. quello che serve a noi per rifare la squadra


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Rabiot ha fatto una partita allucinante.


Dovrebbe essere preso come esempio e come obbiettivo se si vuole costruire una squadra competitiva...centrocampista completo
Prenderlo già formato comporterebbe un investimento non indifferente per questo bisogna essere bravi a scovare giocatori di questo livello quando sono ancora ''in fasce''


----------



## Snake (14 Febbraio 2017)

al ritorno la ribaltano


----------



## ralf (14 Febbraio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Rabiot ha fatto una partita allucinante.



Anche Kimpembe.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Febbraio 2017)

Allez!


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (14 Febbraio 2017)

Che partita ragazzi. Due delle partite più belle che ho visto negli ultimi anni le ho viste giocate dal psg: a londra con il chelsea e stasera. Rabiot mostruoso. Io prenderei Lucas Moura, secondo me lo venderebbero.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Scarsissimo Cavani, sìsì. Sarà anche un caso che, via Ibra, si sparano certi partitoni, sìsì.
P.S: Kimpembe-Rabiot fatti in casa, eh.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Aubameyang cecchino..


----------



## __king george__ (14 Febbraio 2017)

il primo anno che va via ibra finisce che vincono la champions


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2017)

Ma il Dortmund dei fenomeni? LOL


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Febbraio 2017)

Quanto godo?


----------



## koti (14 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Scarsissimo Cavani, sìsì. Sarà anche un caso che, via Ibra, si sparano certi partitoni, sìsì.
> P.S: Kimpembe-Rabiot fatti in casa, eh.


È un mostro. Lo preferisco anche ad Higuain.


----------



## juventino (14 Febbraio 2017)

Complimenti al Psg e ad Emery, che ha saputo gestire il momento difficile, continuare a lavorare e arrivare al trionfo di stasera. È una partita che potrebbe aprire definitivamente una breccia nel tripolio Bayern-Barça-Real degli ultimi anni.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Febbraio 2017)

Cavani sola non si può leggere raga. Un mostro. Si fa un mazzo enorme, terzino, centrocampo, attacco. Incredibile. 
Di Maria sembra stia tornando sui livelli di Madrid. Benissimo Verratti e Rabiot, anche Marquinhos bene. Barça non pervenuto e partita da 2 per Messi, possiamo dirlo tranquillamente. 

Riguardo il Dortmund, ribadisco quanto detto diversi giorni fa, Aubameyang a 80 mln è una sola incredibile. NOn li vale assolutamente. Personalmente non lo vorrei.


----------



## de sica (14 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Cavani sola non si può leggere raga. Un mostro. Si fa un mazzo enorme, terzino, centrocampo, attacco. Incredibile.
> Di Maria sembra stia tornando sui livelli di Madrid. Benissimo Verratti e Rabiot, anche Marquinhos bene. Barça non pervenuto e partita da 2 per Messi, possiamo dirlo tranquillamente.
> 
> Riguardo il Dortmund, ribadisco quanto detto diversi giorni fa, Aubameyang a 80 mln è una sola incredibile. NOn li vale assolutamente. Personalmente non lo vorrei.



Ecco perché dico meglio belotti


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Cavani sola non si può leggere raga. Un mostro. Si fa un mazzo enorme, terzino, centrocampo, attacco. Incredibile.
> Di Maria sembra stia tornando sui livelli di Madrid. Benissimo Verratti e Rabiot, anche Marquinhos bene. Barça non pervenuto e partita da 2 per Messi, possiamo dirlo tranquillamente.
> 
> Riguardo il Dortmund, ribadisco quanto detto diversi giorni fa, Aubameyang a 80 mln è una sola incredibile. NOn li vale assolutamente. Personalmente non lo vorrei.



Concordo su Aubameyang. Puzza di mega sòla.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (15 Febbraio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sto Meunier va come il vento
> 
> Non capisco perché in Ligue1 non stanno a +30 sulla seconda



Perchè il Monaco è una squadra forte e il PSG punta palesemente alla champions league.


----------



## Heaven (15 Febbraio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Kurzawa l'hanno pagato 25 milioni dal Monaco



Non credevo fosse costato tanto, comunque con fatto in casa intendevo consacrato, cioè che non è arrivato come Di Maria o Cavani già d top (non conoscevo kurzawa fino all'anno scorso, magari era già forte così)


----------



## 13-33 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Torno dal Parc des princes.

Migliore partita del PSG del anno, tutti molto bene bravi i Giovanni Kimpembe sopratutto per la sua prima partita in champions.

Barca mai in partita sembra che no era in campo. Fisicamente imbarazzante l'unico a muoversi e stato Neymar il resto nulla. Sembrava il Milan di Inzaghi. Nessuna palla per Suarez. Centrocampo di una lentezza mai vista prima squadra lunga. Molto cose da rivedere.

Questo PSG e costato pero alcuni giocatori li a presi a buon prezo Mounier, Verratti, Matuidi, Trapp e lo stesso Draxler, con i prezi di oggi. Alcuni dal vivaio Kimpembe N'Kunku Rabiot. Bene bene pero penso que sono ancora lontano pero vincere la champions il Barca di oggi era troppo brutto per essere vero.


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Febbraio 2017)

Partita per certi versi ingiudicabile, il Farça non ha giocatore, grandi meriti del Psg, ma quando meunier si fa 60 metri senza che nessuno esca a marcarlo, vuol dire che l'altra squadra è ancora a casa.


----------



## Snake (15 Febbraio 2017)

sì infatti a far bella figura coi cadaveri non ci vuole tanto, c'era riuscito pure il City nel ritorno mesi fa prima di perdere da cani e porci in premier. Basta dare uno sguardo a questi dati



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Febbraio 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> sì infatti a far bella figura coi cadaveri non ci vuole tanto, c'era riuscito pure il City nel ritorno mesi fa prima di perdere da cani e porci in premier. Basta dare uno sguardo a questi dati
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Onestamente la sconfitta del Farça era preventivabile vista l'annata che sta facendo, ne hanno prese 4 anche dal celta Vigo eh

Certo il risultato è stato largo, ma c'è un motivo se in campionato arrancano.

Se sono in giornata sono ingiocabili, ma quest'anno non lo sono stati spesso.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Febbraio 2017)

Mi sa che mi son perso la partita dell'anno. Ero a festeggiare San Valentino con la morosa. Avevamo pure deciso di non guardare i telefoni, quindi non mi son potuto vedere nemmeno i risultati durante la serata. Ho visto gli Highlights...Ma Di Maria? Che giocatore.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Febbraio 2017)

Tra poco anche Bayern Arsenal.. scommetto la casa che Ancelotti si farà buttare fuori. Un disastro quest'anno. Squadra lenta goffa passaggi in orizzontale a non concludere nulla.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Febbraio 2017)

Pareggio arsenal


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Febbraio 2017)

Arsenal che prende a piallate il Bayern.. Ancelotti finito meno male che non è tornato da noi


----------



## hiei87 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Ancelotti a dir poco imbarazzante. Sono convinto anch'io che sia alla frutta, e da parecchio. A Madrid lo ha salvato Sergio Ramos, ma quest anno sta portando a termine il suo capolavoro.
Certo che alla juventus la stanno consegnando su un piatto d'argento questa champions...


----------



## prebozzio (15 Febbraio 2017)

4 a 1, forza Carletto


----------



## ralf (15 Febbraio 2017)

Che spettacolo il secondo tempo del Bayern.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Febbraio 2017)

Come mi mancano queste notti da champions..
Milan, dove sei?


----------



## koti (15 Febbraio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tra poco anche Bayern Arsenal.. scommetto la casa che Ancelotti si farà buttare fuori. Un disastro quest'anno. Squadra lenta goffa passaggi in orizzontale a non concludere nulla.


Una sentenza


----------



## cremone (15 Febbraio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Arsenal che prende a piallate il Bayern.. Ancelotti finito meno male che non è tornato da noi





hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ancelotti a dir poco imbarazzante. Sono convinto anch'io che sia alla frutta, e da parecchio. A Madrid lo ha salvato Sergio Ramos, ma quest anno sta portando a termine il suo capolavoro.
> Certo che alla juventus la stanno consegnando su un piatto d'argento questa champions...



Hmmm


----------



## hiei87 (15 Febbraio 2017)

cremone ha scritto:


> Hmmm



Non avrei potuto scegliere un tempismo migliore


----------



## juventino (15 Febbraio 2017)

E anche quest'anno Arsenio si prende la consueta mazzuolata annuale da Bayern/Barça agli ottavi


----------



## Tobi (15 Febbraio 2017)

Carlo Ancelotti signori miei. Li ha spazzati via come se nulla fosse


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Febbraio 2017)

Mah io non canterei vittoria.. vorrei farvi ricorda che Ancelotti è famoso nel farsi rimontare. Vi vorrei farvi ricordare lo Shalke qualche anno fa.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Febbraio 2017)

Wenger come fa ad allenare ancora? 
Arsenal sempre più imbarazzante. Sono anni che prende valanghe di gol. Sono imbarazzato per loro.

E comunque le inglesi in Europa non valgono più nulla. Ho sempre detto che la Premier è drogata e di campioni ce ne sono giusto un paio e che le squadre sono piene di mezzi giocatori da nomi esotici e stipendi faraonici. 
Solo gli allenatori italiani possono educare quelle capre.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Wenger come fa ad allenare ancora?
> Arsenal sempre più imbarazzante. Sono anni che prende valanghe di gol. Sono imbarazzato per loro.
> 
> E comunque le inglesi in Europa non valgono più nulla. Ho sempre detto che la Premier è drogata e di campioni ce ne sono giusto un paio e che le squadre sono piene di mezzi giocatori da nomi esotici e stipendi faraonici.
> Solo gli allenatori italiani possono educare quelle capre.



per questo che il prossimo anno prendono Max


----------



## Jaqen (16 Febbraio 2017)

Con tutte le occasioni che ha avuto il Bayern se fosse finita 9-1 nessuno avrebbe potuto dire niente


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La prossima settimana torna la Champions League. Il programma degli ottavi di finale :
> 
> *Martedì 14*
> 
> ...



Domani inizia la seconda parte delle partite


----------



## martinmilan (20 Febbraio 2017)

la juve va fuori...troppo sicuri di sè stessi...


----------



## kolao95 (20 Febbraio 2017)

City-Monaco imperdibile.


----------



## martinmilan (21 Febbraio 2017)

Stasera city monaco in chiaro....curioso di vedere i gioiellini dei francesi..
Bernardo Silva lo conosco già ma credo non interessi visto che abbiamo Suso mentre gli altri 2 Lemar e Mbappe me gustano.Soprattutto il secondo voglio vedere di che pasta è fatto.


----------



## ralf (21 Febbraio 2017)

Mbappè titolare.


----------



## de sica (21 Febbraio 2017)

Aúpa atleti!


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2017)

Lo stadio del City pieno di buchi è vuoto in paragone con altri stadi inglesi.


----------



## VipMik (21 Febbraio 2017)

Bernardo Silva... !


----------



## ralf (21 Febbraio 2017)

Golazo di Saul Niguez.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2017)

Gol di Saul.. ma questo segna solo Eurogol?


----------



## kolao95 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Mbappè sta dando spettacolo.


----------



## ralf (21 Febbraio 2017)

Mbappè pauroso in questi primi 18 minuti.


----------



## koti (21 Febbraio 2017)

Che forte quel ragazzino del Monaco...


----------



## ralf (21 Febbraio 2017)

In difesa il Monaco fa abbastanza pena.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2017)

Mirabelli!!!! Compra il centrocampo del Monaco ..


----------



## kolao95 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Gol Sterling su magia di Sane


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2017)

Ma quanto è forte Sanè ???


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Come si fa a circolare con Raggi?


----------



## cremone (21 Febbraio 2017)

Monaco non male dal centrocampo in sù, dietro........


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque fossi Mirabelli comprerei Mbappe e Bernardo Silvia domani mattina


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Gol Falcao 1 a 1


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2017)

Gol Falcao


----------



## kolao95 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Gran gol Falcao.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque fossi Mirabelli comprerei Mbappe e Bernardo Silvia domani mattina



Per mbappe hanno rifiutato 40 milioni l'estate scorsa che ancora non era neanche lontano parente del giocatore che è diventato...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma mia che arbitro, da rigore ed espulsione lo ha trasformato in simulazione...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2017)

Pazzesco sto rigore negato..


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Per mbappe hanno rifiutato 40 milioni l'estate scorsa che ancora non era neanche lontano parente del giocatore che è diventato...



Si ho sentito prima , fortissimi comunque .


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Se il city esce a quest'arbitro è da dare l'ergastolo...


----------



## de sica (21 Febbraio 2017)

2-1 monaco


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Gol mbappè, che furto


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2017)

Finita per il City praticamente


----------



## kolao95 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Mbappè!!! 1-2. Giocatorone. Fabinho anche mi sta piacendo moltissimo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2017)

No ma ragazzi cosa sono forti questi


----------



## ralf (21 Febbraio 2017)

Martial pagato 50+30 di bonus, e questo è anche più forte di Martial


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2017)

I due centrali del City costati 90 mln? Mamma mia


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma mia. Ma che fase difensiva ha il City?

Da brividi.


----------



## koti (21 Febbraio 2017)

Un mostro 'sto ragazzino...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2017)

Bisogna comunque stare attenti ai giocatori del Monaco..anche Kondogbia sembrava essere il nuovo Makelele


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Febbraio 2017)

Io avrò visto male ma dal replay do ragione all'arbitro, aguero sembra anticipare il contatto.


----------



## de sica (21 Febbraio 2017)

Bisogna tifare city per il ranking, altrimenti si rischia eh


----------



## ralf (21 Febbraio 2017)

Vedo che in tanti non seguno la Ligue 1 .


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2017)

Che fase difensive però.. sembra che ci siano due zeman in panchina


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Bisogna tifare city per il ranking, altrimenti si rischia eh



Ma dal prossimo anno non vanno 4 italiane ? Cambiano le regole se non ricordo male


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2017)

mamma mia il City poi ci credo che Conte domina la Premier


----------



## ralf (21 Febbraio 2017)

Bernardo Silva


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Bernardo Silva



@mirabelli !!!!


----------



## cremone (21 Febbraio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Bisogna tifare city per il ranking, altrimenti si rischia eh



Siamo incollati all'Inghilterra e potremmo anche superarli


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Partita falsata, pure Bocelli avrebbe visto quel rigore

Ps: Bernardo Silva giocatore pazzesco, chi lo prende fa un affare


----------



## ralf (21 Febbraio 2017)

Sidibe se migliora in fase difensiva diventa una bestia.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mamma mia. Ma che fase difensiva ha il City?
> 
> Da brividi.



Al di là della fase difensiva che già è quello che è, Otamendi e Stones (soprattutto) individualmente imbarazzanti stasera. Il secondo che poco prima dell'1-2 si fa anticipare da Falcao di testa pur essendo alto una decina di metri in più..
Otamendi in Liga era un altro giocatore, non so cosa gli sia successo a Manchester..


----------



## Principe (21 Febbraio 2017)

Il monaco gioca in maniera sublime dei nostri al monaco non giocherebbe nessuno a parte il portiere .


----------



## mandraghe (21 Febbraio 2017)

Sidibe...un terzino che mette cross dal fondo tagliati è una cosa che al Milan non si vede dai tempi di Serginho e Cafu.

Su Stones e Otamendi meglio tacere... se Gustavo Gomez avesse fatto una cosa simile lo avremmo insultato fino alla settima generazione.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Boh, raga', Sidibè corre corre, ma dietro sembra di vedere Vangioni. Non c'ha capito nulla di nulla. Mendy già meglio invece.


----------



## Dany20 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Il City è la classica squadra inglese costruita alla cazzum senza una difesa solida.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Al di là della fase difensiva che già è quello che è, Otamendi e Stones (soprattutto) individualmente imbarazzanti stasera. Il secondo che poco prima dell'1-2 si fa anticipare da Falcao di testa pur essendo alto una decina di metri in più..
> Otamendi in Liga era un altro giocatore, non so cosa gli sia successo a Manchester..



Il rendimento di un difensore dipende molto dall'atteggiamento della squadra.

Vale anche per gli attaccanti ovviamente, ma un po' meno.


----------



## de sica (21 Febbraio 2017)

cremone ha scritto:


> Siamo incollati all'Inghilterra e potremmo anche superarli



Quello è vero però.. due squadre francesi ai quarti non è comunque una buona cosa


----------



## de sica (21 Febbraio 2017)

Rigore per il monaco


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2017)

Rigore Monaco ahahhahaha


----------



## mandraghe (21 Febbraio 2017)

Rigore Monaco...grande Otamendi...


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Da mani in faccia sto arbitro


----------



## ralf (21 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Boh, raga', Sidibè corre corre, ma dietro sembra di vedere Vangioni. Non c'ha capito nulla di nulla. Mendy già meglio invece.




Mendy due anni fa lo prendevi per due noccioline dal Marsiglia.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2017)

ahahahaha l'arbitro


----------



## Dany20 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Rigore calciato malissimo.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2017)

Ch'asino Falcao

Rigore sbagliato


----------



## mandraghe (21 Febbraio 2017)

Falcao.....


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Febbraio 2017)

Rigore vergognoso di Falcao. 
P. S. Come crossa Mendy!?!?


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Falcao ha tirato una mozzarella, un tempo spaccava la porta


----------



## mandraghe (21 Febbraio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Rigore vergognoso di Falcao.
> P. S. Come crossa Mendy!?!?




Terzini che crossano...un evento che al Milan manca da secoli.


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Febbraio 2017)

Questo city è imbarazzante. Le chiamate dell'arbitro (tra l'altro tutte corrette finora) sono solo alibi per guardiola che stasera sta subendo un gioco da carroarmato del monaco.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Febbraio 2017)

Strepitoso Sterling.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Paperaccia di Subasic e gol Aguero


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Sterling è diventato Dio con Guardiola


----------



## mandraghe (21 Febbraio 2017)

Subasic....


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Febbraio 2017)

Ma Subasic?


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2017)

Ma sto portiere dove lo hanno raccattato?


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2017)

adesso vince il City


----------



## de sica (21 Febbraio 2017)

3-2 spettacolare


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma mia guardiola


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Febbraio 2017)

Stones portato a scuola da papà Falcao.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Falcaoooo, gol incredibile. Stones imbarazzante


----------



## mandraghe (21 Febbraio 2017)

Grande Stones....quanto l'hanno pagato questo cesso?


----------



## Dany20 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Stones.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Non può esistere un difensore scarso come Stones dai


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2017)

Grandissimo gol di Falcao

3-2


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2017)

Ragazzi ma che partite è ?????


----------



## de sica (21 Febbraio 2017)

40 milioni per questo bidone


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2017)

Il difensore più pagato nella storia.. sempre detto che era una pippa


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2017)

oddio hahahaha


----------



## mandraghe (21 Febbraio 2017)

E noi ci lamentiamo di Gustavo Gomez e Zapata, poi ci sono squadre che spendono vagonate di sterline per Otamendi e Stones.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2017)

Partita spettacolare chiaro, ma qua sembra che nelle due panchine ci siano due Zeman.. una roba davvero agghianciande


----------



## ralf (21 Febbraio 2017)

No ma i terzini nel calcio moderno non servono a nulla (Cit.)


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2017)

Ma Virginia Raggi ancora in giro va?


----------



## Dany20 (21 Febbraio 2017)

3-3 Aguero.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Febbraio 2017)

Che gol Aguero!


----------



## VipMik (21 Febbraio 2017)

gollazzooo kun aguero


----------



## de sica (21 Febbraio 2017)

3-3


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Aguero 3a3


----------



## kolao95 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Che gol Aguero. Sidibè


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2017)

Va beh raga questi rispetto a noi giocano un altro sport


----------



## mandraghe (21 Febbraio 2017)

Che si era fumato Guardiola per tenere fuori Aguero?


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Febbraio 2017)

Figurati se non segnava Stones


----------



## kolao95 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Stones! 4-3.. che difese, mamma santa


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Stones, mw power


----------



## Dany20 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Guarda un po' te. Segna Stones.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2017)

Due squadre imbarazzanti. Senza difesa.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2017)

Più che una grande partita, sembra scapoli vs ammogliati


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Più che una grande partita, sembra scapoli vs ammogliati



Infatti, io non capisco dove sta gran partita. Due squadre che giocano come nel campetto sotto casa.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Ahahahah la melma umana ha segnato


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Due squadre imbarazzanti. Senza difesa.





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Infatti, io non capisco dove sta gran partita. Due squadre che giocano come nel campetto sotto casa.



Dai non mi dire che non è divertente


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Febbraio 2017)

Pazzesco.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Sane che gol


----------



## Dany20 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Fantastiche le difese.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Febbraio 2017)

5 a 3 ahahaha Ma che è


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Febbraio 2017)

David silva vero fuoriclasse in campo.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2017)

Spero che Giardin-o stia lontano dal Milan.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Gol torres non c'è più religione, peccato il leverkusen meritava il pari


----------



## Principe (21 Febbraio 2017)

Meritava molto di più il monaco , il monaco va in giro con raggi .


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2017)

Moanco ha buttato via la qualificazione comunque..


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh raga questi rispetto a noi giocano un altro sport



Due squadre da Europa League. Ne più né meno di noi


----------



## kolao95 (21 Febbraio 2017)

A me tutto sommato è piaciuto molto più il Monaco, molti errori sono arrivati per errore dei singoli, ma si è vista una squadra tutto sommato organizzata, molto più dei Citizens.
Premesso che, Bernardo Silva a parte, era la prima volta che li vedevo giocare per 90 minuti, un appunto sparso sui vari talentini del Monaco:
Tra Sidibé e Mendy prendo tutta la vita il secondo, il primo lo lascerei tranquillamente dov'è. 
Bakayoko è un Kondogbia ancora più scarso. Imbarazzante.
Bernardo Silva e Mbappè profumano di campioni veri.
Lemar stasera male, ma lo avevo visto in altri spezzoni e aveva fatto bene, vedremo che combina al ritorno.
Ah, poi mi è piaciuto molto pure Fabinho, bel giocatore.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma mia che partidazo


----------



## ralf (21 Febbraio 2017)

Mi dicono dalla regia di un Brandt spettacolo contro l'Atletico.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (22 Febbraio 2017)

A parte il ragazzino di 18 anni del Monaco, sono rimasto impressionato dal terzino sx Mendy, mamma mia che giocatore!!! Fisico incredibile, fiato inesauribile, velocità estrema, e ragazzi un terzino col piede magico! Ma quanto costa questo? Da prendere subito, è il contrario di de sciglio in tutto.
Poi l'allenatore del Monaco mi ha entusiasmato, 3 volte in vantaggio e non ha mai dico mai cambiato il sistema di gioco, appena prendevano palla i terzini partivano e diventavano ali. Hanno perso è vero ma con 2 gol da calcio d'angolo e giocando con Raggi, hanno un identità e l'ha mantenuta fino alla fine mica come i nostri tecnici che avrebbero inchiodato i terzini, sostituito prima una punta e poi l'altra per un cc e un dif, chapeau!
Ultima annotazione: in tanti scrivono quì che il 4-3-3 è il modulo moderno per allargare il gioco, questo col 4-4-2 ha dimostrato quanto questa credenza sia una leggenda, il 18enne da seconda punta si allargava in entrambi i lati, i terzini diventavano ali e gli esterni di centrocampo si accentravano per liberare appunto i terzini. Io rimango dell'idea che 2 punte ci vogliono sempre, certo una deve essere mobile ma un giocatore che in base alla necessità si allarga o entra in area per concludere non dando punti di riferimento è quello che crea scompiglio nelle difese, oltre a smarcare l'altro attacante senza isolarlo tra i 2 centrali.


----------



## Serginho (22 Febbraio 2017)

Aldila' dei prevedibili elogi ai giocatori, va dato atto dell'incredibile organizzazione di gioco del Monaco. Ottimo lavoro di Jardim, squadra che si muove a memoria con un contropiede fulminante, pare il Borussia di Klopp. Chiaramente in difesa non ci sono fenomeni e il City nonostante sia terribilmente disorganizzato, ha comunque della sua una schiera di figurine che possono risolverti la partita come successo stasera


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Febbraio 2017)

Il Monaco in campionato ha fatto 76 gol! Robe da fantascienza. Il PSG che è uno squadrone ne ha fatti 50.


----------



## Heaven (22 Febbraio 2017)

Visti i risultati di questi ottavi, mi aspetto un 0-7 facile stasera per la Rube 

sarà un allenamento per loro contro il porto


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2017)

Rigore per il Siviglia. Parato da Schmeichel


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2017)

Siviglia 1-0 Sarabia


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Rigore per il Siviglia. Parato da Schmeichel



Più che parata, sembrava calciato da NIang.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2017)

2-0 finirà con un'imbarcata


----------



## ralf (22 Febbraio 2017)

Non male Nzonzi.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2017)

Il Leicester ora deve concentrarsi sul campionato. Peccato perché avevano fatto un grandissimo girone.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2017)

2-1 Vardy.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2017)

Si può dire che Ranieri uscirà a testa alta a meno di crolli al ritorno


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Febbraio 2017)

Spero nella rimonta leicester al ritorno.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Marzo 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Benfica-Dortmund DOR
> PSG-Barcellona PSG
> Real-Napoli NAP
> Bayern-Arsenal BAY
> ...



Non male eh.. in onore alla verita ho svaglito solo col napule.


----------

